# Favorite Euro style



## cdcarter (Dec 6, 2007)

Everybody has a European/Mont Blanc style, and I've turned them all. Honestly, there are things to love and hate about all of them. Some are pretty easy for me, and a couple are finicky. To buyers, they all look pretty much alike.

Not really looking at finishes or sub styles (satin, TN/24k and other variations). Can't do that with one question and six answers. I may be leaving out one, but I think this is most of them.


----------



## alamocdc (Dec 6, 2007)

I voted Berea RT Double Twist, but I also do a number of PSI 8mm Euros. If the PSI had the same # of platings available and had a tenon like the Verea, it would be my #1 choice.


----------



## kent4Him (Dec 7, 2007)

I do 80-90% euros, but you don't have my option here.  My favorite is the Rhodium CSUSA.  I have never done the deco.


----------

